# CNC ROUTERS



## Knotsobeardedww

Alright who is using them ? For what ? Photos please and what machine are you using I want to k ow what I'm getting Into here I'm thinking of buying one but not sure I want to spend the big bucks alright and shoot !


----------



## fge

If u dont have an idea of what a cnc can do for u or how it would benefit you, then my advice would be to resist buying one. It is a lot of money to spend on a tool with no clear plan of action.

We have been too busy since setting up our cnc and do not have any pics organized to show off our cnc production. I will just quantify our cnc value by stating the real numbers. Since setting up our cnc and cutting in the middle of July, we have delivered a total product value right at 111,000.00. That is the strongest quarter in our shops existence. I am not sure I will say it could not have been done without the cnc, but I will say my body has a ton less wear on my shoulders, my arms, my legs, my feet while letting our cnc process the sheets into finished cabinet parts.

Did our cnc bring us 111,000.00 worth of sales last quarter, certainly not. We did that through hard work and long history of producing quality. Without those sales, we would just be a shop with a quiet cnc.

Some things that have impressed me thus far. Cnc cuts clean on both sides of the cut. Cnc cuts very nice looking dovetails for our drawers. The cnc is very quick at dovetailing when compared to my wife pushing a PC around a jig. Cnc saves a ton of wear and tear on my body. Cnc frees me up to multi task. When it is doing its thing, im in the shop doing other project related tasks. Cnc is very accurate. I have really cracked the whip on our cnc, it has not balked or talked back. It has not complained about wanting overtime pay.

I have an older friend, he is a small shop owner and he is anti cnc and pretty much against technology I think. He has told me he thinks he could cut a job out faster than me and my cnc. I am not a debater and dont argue so I did not debate this. However, truthfully, if we went head to head on comparable jobs, my cnc would process sheets and I would build face frames at the same time. Meanwhile at my friends shop, he would be processing sheets, ummm, the face frames would have to wait. I would beat him badly in an actual race. I know that, he does not. Plus he gets more wear and tear on his body than I do.


----------



## Knotsobeardedww

I appreciate your inputs and the time you took to provide some insight I'm not sure that's what I'm looking for I don't think I could use one for cabinets and what not more for signage so I'm thinking a much smaller scale than what your using


----------



## fge

I ahve no experience with signage, I do know a cnc would excel in signage.


----------



## joebob1611

I'm in the process of building one right now. My plan is to use it for cutting parts for RC planes and also making signage, plaques, etc. I looked around a lot and decided on the Joe's CNC 4×4 Hybrid R&P. Seemed to be the best bang for the buck of any DIY out there. I'm going through the process of trying to get everything square at each step in the assembly process to minimize any compounding errors.

It's definitely a lot of fun and a great learning experience.


----------



## Ger21

Go to Vectric.com and take a look at their user galleries.

CNC's can have many uses. You can cut flat parts from sheet goods. Carve 3D sculptures. Cut joinery.

Here's a few things I've been working on lately.




























And some parts for a new CNC I'm building:



















And a carved panel that my vacuum pump is mounted to for my veneer frame press.


----------



## helluvawreck

You can search the internet and find out a lot of uses. However, I don't think that anybody should buy one unless they are going to use it for a business.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Knotsobeardedww

That's just it I do run a small time etsy shop and it looks as though I may have to retire early due to a medical issue and I'm trying to find something to not only occupy my time home but also bring more cash into the household as retirement pay isn't as much as regular pay I thank you for the insights all of you guys thank you.


----------



## Ger21

> You can search the internet and find out a lot of uses. However, I don t think that anybody should buy one unless they are going to use it for a business.


Why? It's just a tool. Do you tell people they shouldn't buy a table saw unless they'll use it for a business?
There's no reason that a CNC shouldn't be used by hobbiests. A CNC can open a lot of possibilities.

I'd argue that there are a lot of situations where a CNC does not make sense for a business.

What you shouldn't do, is buy a CNC thinking that it will automatically start making you money. A CNC makes you money by making you more efficient at doing things that you're already doing with traditional methods.
I see many people thing that they can buy a CNC, and start making and selling new products. It just doesn't work that way. Just like with traditional woodworking methods, making money is hard work.


----------



## Puzzleman

I agree with Ger21. Getting a cnc is the easy part.

Having the business to use it is the hard part. As Jerry stated, he already has a business and it made his job easier. He didn't buy it and the the business appeared. The business was there and justified the purchase. I did the same. I had a going business and saw that a cnc would make my shop more efficient. So I got one then. Has made my life a whole lot easier. would have never gotten one if I didn't already have the business built to a point where it was the next step in efficiency.

My suggestion is to generate the business first and then purchase what you need to make it more efficient.


----------



## oldnovice

*Ger21* and *Puzzleman*, I agree with both of you that the CNC is just another tool and a fun one at that. There is a learning curve involved and it also requires some work on a PC. I love working with mine even though I am not is a business and I have had a lot of fun along with "why did it do that" moments.

I feel that any woodworking business needs to evaluate whether a CNC or Laser or any new type of tool would be beneficial to their work realizing that the benefits may not be immediate.


----------

